# Is She Pregnant? (Tailless Rat)



## aelestis (Feb 10, 2015)

So, in my mistake of going to our local pet store, I fell in love with a sweetie and got her right away. She's the black and white tailless chunker. (I did not look up any info on tailless rats until I got home. She was born tailless - I can tell since there's a tiny nub/flap of skin where her tail is supposed to be and her spine does not extend out to it either.) Anyways, once I did do my research, there were a lot of a descriptions on how tailless rats are stockier and bigger. I'm hoping it's just that, and she's not pregnant..there's a pretty low chance she is pregnant anyways, since all the males sold there are neutered. Any thoughts on the pictures? My perception might be screwed up though since my other girl is a double rex, younger and pretty skinny..


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Since you just got her, Id just start tracking her weight with a kitchen scale. Look for an increase. Scales are pretty cheap at home depot, or the like.
Also check her belly for nipples. Depending on if she is pregnant and how far along she is, those should appear. Behavior is also a clue. Any nesting? Changed attitude? Missed heat cycle?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

She's so pretty! She could just be chunky. My girl didn't really show up till about week 2.5. It is a good sign that the males are neutered.

If she is pregnant, and you do start to see nipples and obvious baby bulge, I have heard that tailless rats have more health problems in pregnancy. 

I'm no expert, but it may be something to keep in mind when you go see the vet.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

She is adorable. Anyway she may or may not be but I would get a scale and keep checking it.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is adorable!! I would read this article by AFRMA on tailless rats; especially the bit on breeding so you know what you you could possibly be in for. Tailless rats have a very very hard time giving birth. 

I'm not meaning to be cruel but if I were in your position I would take her to the vet and get a dose of Galastop. It'll quickly, humanely and painlessly terminate the litter. The only time I recommend this method is if mummy is very young, very old, or the birthing process is known to kill. 

Here's the article: http://www.afrma.org/taillessrats.htm Keep us updated on her condition; If you decide against the Galastop then we can give advice to the best of our abilities but I would keep a 24/7eVet on speed dial.


----------

